# Voip!



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, after a couple of months of research, I've taken the plunge and made some big changes in the services in my home.

After a considerable rate increase by Monroe Network Utilities on my cable bill I have dumped them and replaced them with Digital Comcast.

I've also replaced Alltel DSL "Lite" with Comcast DSL and am turning off my Alltel land line and replacing it with Vonage VOIP.

Theoretically, I should have my channels with better quality and much faster internet service along with unlimited long distance while saving about $65 net in the deal.

It should all be up and running by Friday evening!

I'll report back after I've tried it out a spell.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 29, 2005)

I got all the changes made today and so far so good!

The sound quality over the phone is awesome! Much better than the old land line.


----------



## tknight (Jan 29, 2005)

where did you sign up, buy the vonage?  Best Buy?  Keeo your old number?  Have been wondering about that stuff.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 30, 2005)

I signed up at vonage.com.

Wait a little while!

After a couple of short power outages yesterday, I'm experiencing some dail tone problems.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 31, 2005)

OK! 

I got the problem worked out. The problem was on my end (go figure). When I disconected the landline from my house I failed to tie up the loose ends.

It is working very well now.

The only difference I can tell is that the volume and clarity are much better.

I had always dreaded taking calls form my dad because he always speaks soft and low and I'm 3/4 deaf. Now I can hear him more clearly than I can in person!


----------

